# reds at 2''



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

pic


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice, where you get them?


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

reds at 4''


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

reds at 5-6''


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

reds at 5-6''


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

sorry guys computer is fuged up.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice, I like all of the plants that are in the top 2 pictures.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks like you've done well with them. Congrats


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

nice looking p's and setup


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

HUGE aquarium 
how big?


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

It's a 135 gallons.


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

Sorry man. The two pics on the top are in my old 55 gal. When they reached the 4'' mark I bought a 135 gallon for them. Used, but I fixed it up. Stained the stand and built a canopy.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

nice tank and p's... good job man....


----------

